# Old lenses on the T2i/550D



## HelloArizona (May 28, 2010)

Ive just purchased a Canon T2i/18-55mm kit, and Im looking to purchase a 50mm 1.8f lens to take on a trip to Europe. 

  I also have an AE-1, with three FD mount lenses: 
  50mm 1:1.8, 
  28-75mm 1:35-4.5 Tou/FiveStar,
  75-200mm 1:4.5 Tou/FiveStar. 

  My question is, would it be possible for me to use the older aforementioned lenses on my new T2i, despite the EF/FD mount differences? And if so, which type of adapter should I purchase? 

  Please send a link or reference to where I can buy it, if you could! Id truly appreciate any advice or comments from you all.


----------



## Big Mike (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

It is possible to mount those lenses to your new camera, with the use of adapters.  Some adapters are glassless, so they don't affect the image quality, but the added space they add between the lens and the camera, means that you would probably loose infinity focus.
There are some that do have a lens element to correct for infinity focus, but the problem is that your image quality is then subject to the quality of this lens element in the adapter....and from what I've heard, most of them are pretty crappy.
So much so, that unless you have really good FD lenses, it's just not worth the hassle.


----------



## Dao (May 28, 2010)

From what I learned, since the flange to focal plane distance of FD mount is shorter than EF mount, so a glass adapter is needed. And the adapter will act as a multiplier as well.  (On top of the crop sensor issue)

Because of that, I will not bother getting the adapter for the FD lenses (Unless we are talking about some GREAT glasses)


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 28, 2010)

Using an adapter with your FD lenses will probably result in worse quality than your kit lens.  I was in the same boat, and just decided to buy lenses rather than use my FD lenses.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 28, 2010)

Take your AE1 with you along with the T2i!


----------

